# update 3.3 and jailbreak



## areUaware (Aug 20, 2010)

Will 3.3 mess up my screensaver jailbreak?


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

No, it won't.


----------



## areUaware (Aug 20, 2010)

So I took the risk and updated anyway.

Happy to say that my screensavers still work!

SO YES, 3.3 works with my jailbreak!


----------



## metoo999 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm trying to update via USB.  My Kindle 3 Wifi fails the update on the second progress bar.  It gets to less than a quarter and says it's "unsuccessful" and reboots like normal.  I have the 3.1 jailbreak and screensaver hack installed.  I've also tried formatting to factory, installing the hacks, and updating again.  Doesn't work.  Any idea?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

metoo999 said:


> I'm trying to update via USB. My Kindle 3 Wifi fails the update on the second progress bar. It gets to less than a quarter and says it's "unsuccessful" and reboots like normal. I have the 3.1 jailbreak and screensaver hack installed. I've also tried formatting to factory, installing the hacks, and updating again. Doesn't work. Any idea?


I think you need to UNinstall the hacks (screensaver first, then jailbreak) and then try updating.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

@metoo999: Did you ever install anything else on your device, or use the usbnet hack? If you did, revert/uninstall anything you might have done (unless you're using an archaic ss hack, it shouldn't cause any issue with official updates, but that won't be true for *every* hack out there).

Anyway, you'll have to check the logs (on the home screen, in the search bar, type ";debugOn", then ";dumpMessages", then ";debugOff" (without the quotes), the logfile will be written in the documents folder) right after the install process to check which file(s) are corrupt/modified (which *might* indicate some kind of software/hardware fault [it might also just mean some very bad luck after a crash or something like that leading to a corrupt file somewhere, or an old or intrusive hack not designed to play nice with official updates]).


----------



## metoo999 (Mar 12, 2011)

I uninstalled usbnetwork, fonts, screensavers, and then jailbreak, no go.  I'm pretty sure those are the ones I installed before.  I dumped the txt file and look through the sections right after "3.3" and I'm not sure what I should be looking for.

On the failed progress bar screen, "U006" and "Stage 1 of 2" are on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I just updated to 3.3 and my jailbreak and screensavers work nicely.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

@metoo999: Look for 'patch failure' or 'checksum failure' in the log.


----------



## metoo999 (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay, I didn't find "patch failure," but I did find "checksum failure." I copied and pasted some of it, hope it helps. I bolded the troublesome lines.



> 111016:000121 system: I S50updater:def:read bundle line [/mnt/us/Update_kindle_3.3_B008.bin]
> 111016:000121 system: I S50updater:def:Applying update /mnt/us/Update_kindle_3.3_B008.bin
> 111016:000121 system: I S50updater:def:Size of update: 24770069 bytes
> 111016:000121 system: I S50updater:def:Version before update: 031-S1-055870
> ...


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

@metoo999:

Err, how did you uninstall the hacks? There's a remnant of the screensaver hack that shouldn't be there if you uninstalled it, and it doesn't find part of the scripts that should be in the linkss/bin folder. (ie. it's in a state that it shouldn't ever be, half installed, half uninstalled, with some parts there and some not).

And, yep, there's a modified file. My best guess would be by this. Uninstall it and try again.

But you'll have to clear the mess of the screensavers hack too, it's probably draining the battery something crazy now, trying to run a non-existant file every 2 seconds.


----------



## metoo999 (Mar 12, 2011)

I used these uninstallers:
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88004

I did install the nolog hack months ago. So I uninstalled the nolog hack, did a factory reset and it still won't apply the 3.3 update. The ServerConfig.conf file checksum still fails. The uninstaller doesn't seem to be reverting that file back. Is there any other way to replace that file with a good version?

BTW, thanks for all your help so far! This is so frustrating.

Someone else wrote this on another site. I'm not even sure how to how about doing this:



> Same was here aswell (same firmware), but now its went through.
> I did a factory reset, than installed jailbreak, screensaver hack, launchpad, usbnetwork and at last the update_kindle_3.3_B00A.bin.
> If still no go, than
> 
> ...


----------

